

The Redditor, Issue 5 - A Stunning Magazine of Reddit's Best - nyellin
https://pay.reddit.com/r/theredditor/comments/n6rr5/issue_5_hd_release/

======
nyellin
This is slightly off-topic, but I'm submitting it anyway. It is a stunning
magazine of Reddit's best material. It includes the Neil Tyson AMA and some
original fiction stories that may interest HN.

In my opinion, The Redditor is a gem. I wish there was Hacker News magazine of
this caliber.

